# G&L S Type- $600



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m I crazy, or does this seem cheap? $600 for a G&L Strat with hard shell case? I don’t know these that well, but based on some asking prices in our forum….









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

This is part of the lower priced Tribute series, so that seem about right. New is about $800


----------

